# [RISOLTO] - Problema scheda di rete

## lsegalla

Salve, sono un nuovo utente GENTOO, finalmente son riuscito a installare e sto muovendo i primi passi con il supporto delle guide e di qualche amico.

Fra l'altro faccio ste configurazioni al lavoro nei ritagli di tempo (quindi alla fine ho dovuto optare per l'installazione da liveCD)

Ora però mi son proprio arenato sulla configurazione della rete.

Sul PC in questione ci son due schede di rete (una onboard che suppongo non funzioni e l'altr è installata in uno slot).

La scheda che sto configurando quindi prende il nome di eth1.

All'avvio vengono caricati tutti i servizi, rete compresa, la quale sembrerebbe configurata correttamente.... se faccio un /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start la rete va su correttamente in apparenza. Però appena faccio un ping mi dà il solito errore di HOST UNREACHABLE...

Qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi un pelino ?

------> AGGIUNTA 1

(Il cavo e la tratta di rete son perfettamente funzionanti con un'altra macchina)

shop do lot shop thoi trang shop do so sinh cho be thoi trang cong so nu thoi trang cong so nu do lot winny quan lot nam dep do nhiet do tam cho be vay cong so chan vay cong so nu chup anh cho be dep re

------> AGGIUNTA 2

In /var/log/messages trovo un Eth1: Link Down un pelino inquietante

seguito tre righe dopo da un eth1: link is not readyLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:47 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Scen

Ciao Luca   :Cool: 

Ci serve qualche informazione relativamente alle schede di rete: che modelli sono, precisamente?

Cosa ti riporta

```

lspci | grep -i eth

```

? (assicurati di avere installato sys-apps/pciutils)

Hai compilato il supporto a tali schede come moduli o built-in nel kernel?

Cosa riportano i seguenti comandi:

```

dmesg | grep eth

ifconfig

```

?

Dove provi a fare il ping? Ad un host delle LAN o verso l'esterno?

----------

## lsegalla

Premetto che ho fatto l'installazione grafica con opzione networkless

Allora... la scheda di rete l'ho cambiata in questo momento (il problema è sempre lo stesso comunque)

Il modello di questa è: INTEL PRO/1000 (quindi a gigabit)

Controller Intel 82541 PI Gigabit (e infatti con lspci mi dà esattamente questi dati)

Il kernel io non l'ho nemmeno toccato: come sono uscito dall'installazione grafica e ho riavviato ho visto che un paio di servizi erano inutili e li ho tolti spincionando qua e là (così imparo, ahah) e poi mi son concentrato sulla scheda di rete che non pinga le altre unità della mia LAN.

thoi trang shop quan ao do so sinh cao cap cho be thoi trang cong so gia re thoi trang cong so gia re ao nguc winny quan lot nam cao cap do ve sinh rang mieng vay cong so nu ban buon quan ao chup anh cho be giam gia

Il comando dmesg | grep eth mi restituisce quanto segue (più o meno perchè devo trascrivere, qui sono su un altro PC)

[varie informazioni su eth0 che non uso]

eth1: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not readyLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lucapost

se hai fortuna il modulo l'ha già caricato il kernel, posta l'output di:

```
ifconfig -a
```

----------

## lsegalla

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> se hai fortuna il modulo l'ha già caricato il kernel, posta l'output di:
> 
> ```
> ifconfig -a
> ```
> ...

 

Vengono visualizzati tutti i dati relativi ad eth1, una eth2 (che "non ho mai saputo di avere", ahah) e la solita loopback.

Come faccio dalla console di quella macchina a portarmi qui tutto quella paginona di ifconfig? (visto che quel pc non è in rete ed è isolato)

(al massimo posso mettere il log su un file e metterlo su una chiavetta usb e portarmelo qui se mi spiegate come fare a montarla)

MI CORREGGO, SON RIUSCITO A PASSAR DI QUA IL LOG... (son bravo per essere imbranato, ahaha)

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8F:CB:19:8C  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.252  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

Qui invece ho le informazioni che ho ottenuto con GREP:

 *Quote:*   

> e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection
> 
> eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0126c00, 00:13:8f:cb:19:8c, IRQ 20
> 
> eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'
> ...

 

quan ao shop do lot do so sinh cho be thoi trang cong so thoi trang cong so quan lot winny quan lot nam sieu mong do ve sinh rang mieng cho be vay lien cong so quan ao ban buon chup anh san pham tai ha noi

E per ultimo le informazioni sulla scheda di rete: 

 *Quote:*   

> 01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82541PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 05)
> 
> 01:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

 Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Perdonate am ci ho preso gusto, vi dò anche gli altri log che penso possano esservi utili.....

do boi tre em de thuong do ngu nu goi cam may hut sua cao cap chan vay cong so thoi trang cong so gia re do lot nam do boi nu xe day cac loai ban buon quan ao vest cong so nu chup hinh cho be

IFCONFIG

 *Quote:*   

> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8F:CB:19:8C  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.252  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

E infine un bel ROUTE che fa sempre bene (ho qualche dubbio sul primo indirizzo 192.168.1.0 perchè non so cosa sia...)

Il mio default route dovrebbe essere 192.168.1.1

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination       Gateway         Genmask           Flags Metric Ref    Use  Iface
> 
> 192.168.1.0      *                       255.255.255.0  U        0           0         0     eth1
> ...

 Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:45 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lucapost

Sai vero qual'è eth1 e quale eth2 vero? altrimenti dmesg è tuo amico...

Ho visto che eth1 ha IP 192.168.1.255, 50% che quella collegata al gateway, quindi assicurati che sia up:

```
ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.* up    ---> "*"  è compreso tra 1 e 255, basta che sia diverso dal gateway
```

e prova a pingare il gateway

```
ping -I eth1-c 3  ip_gateway
```

se non funge, prova con l'altra interfaccia, cioè:

```
ifconfig eth2 192.168.1.* up 
```

```
ping -I eth2-c 3  ip_gateway
```

Se hai ancora bisogno di aiuto, posta tutti i comandi che dai e tutti gli output che ricevi, così sarà più semplice per noi aiutarti...

----------

## lsegalla

A dire il vero non ci capisco niente nemmeno con dmesg, e spiego il perchè:

con ifconfig -a appaiono eth1, eth2 e lo (eth2 non compare in nessun'altro posto!!)

Lanciando dmseg | grep eth compare quanto cito qui sotto: mi segna eth0 Intel e poi eth0 Realtek (che è la scheda onboard)... e quindi eth1 come link down

 *Quote:*   

> e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection
> 
> eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0126c00, 00:13:8f:cb:19:8c, IRQ 20
> 
> eth0: Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'
> ...

 

Io sinceramente non capisco più na mazza......

quan lot nam goi cam do ngu nu cao cap may hut sua ao so mi nu thoi trang cong so do lot nam cao cap do boi nu cao cap thoi trang tre em quan ao ban buon vest cong so chup hinh cho be

PS - eth1 ha 192.168.1.252 (e non 192.168.1.255), anche usando quei comandi non accade nullaLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Scen

 :Shocked:  Uhm... qui la faccenda è strana.

Tu dici:

dmesg

```

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe0126c00, 00:13:8f:cb:19:8c, IRQ 20

eth0: Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

eth1: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

```

però

ifconfig

```

eth1 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:13:8F:CB:19:8C

inet addr:192.168.1.252 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0

UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Interrupt:20 Base address:0x6c00

eth2 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0E:0C:C0:30:87

BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

Base address:0xbc00 Memory:ff0e0000-ff100000

```

In pratica, se non leggo male, il kernel fa un pò di casino, perchè rileva prima Intel->eth0, poi Realtek->eth0 ma subito dopo Realtek->eth1. Ma dopo ifconfig mostra eth1 e eth2.

Puoi postare il contenuto di /etc/conf.d/net?

Inoltre non vorrei ci fosse qualche pasticcio con udev, controlla se hai il file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, e se c'è prova a cancellarlo/spostarlo da un'altra parte e riavviare la macchina!

Infine, se vuoi che le schede vengano sempre riconosciute in un ordine prestabilito, potresti configurare il supporto per una come built-in nel kernel (e verrà rilevata sempre per prima come eth0), mentre il supporto per la seconda come modulo (e verrà rilevata per seconda come eth1).

----------

## lsegalla

Ecco il contenuto di /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 	# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
> 
> 	# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
> 
> 	# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration
> ...

 

Inoltre ho cancellato il file (non mi lasciava rinominarlo) e ora facendo ifconfig vedo solo la loopback (mentre se faccio ifconfig -a vedo anche eth1 e eth2 però non riesco a tirarle su ora.....

quan lot nam sieu mong do ngu nu dep do dung cao cap cho me ao so mi cong so ban buon quan ao cac loai do lot nam dep do boi nu dep thoi trang tre em cao cap ban buon vay cong so chup hinh cho be

Che dite? Rifaccio l'installazione usando anche le varie opzioni i rete e che sia finita? Non so... magari cambia qualcosa.....Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

Se rifai l'installazione fatti un vero regalo e fai quella standard da linea di comando seguendo il manuale.

Ci metti forse più tempo ma fidati che è un investimento.

----------

## lucapost

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se rifai l'installazione fatti un vero regalo e fai quella standard da linea di comando seguendo il manuale.
> 
> Ci metti forse più tempo ma fidati che è un investimento.

 

Giustissimo, un'installazzione seguendo l'handbook da molte delle risposte che continueresti a chiedere al forum...

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> Giustissimo, un'installazzione seguendo l'handbook da molte delle risposte che continueresti a chiedere al forum...

 

[OT]

Perdonami il piccolo sfogo ma.... perchè continuate (tu in questo caso, ma molte volte anche altri) a mettere i link alla documentazione in INGLESE, quando c'è quella tradotta in ITALIANO disponibile???  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ok, fine sfogo  :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

[/OT]

Tornando IT... Non penso serva reinstallare tutto! Qui basta lavorare sul kernel e sulla configurazione di rete:

ricompilati manualmente il kernel: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kernel-config.xml

configurati opportunamente la rete: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4

Prova a compilare built-in i supporti alle tue schede di rete, oppure come moduli, e farli caricarei in automatico inserendoli in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Scen wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
> Perdonami il piccolo sfogo ma.... perchè continuate (tu in questo caso, ma molte volte anche altri) a mettere i link alla documentazione in INGLESE, quando c'è quella tradotta in ITALIANO disponibile??? 
> 
> Ok, fine sfogo  
> ...

 

Sai com'è, spesso la documentazione italiana è inaccurata o non aggiornata  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scherzo, io davo i link in italiano da prima che te ne occupassi tu  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se rifai l'installazione fatti un vero regalo e fai quella standard da linea di comando seguendo il manuale.
> 
> Ci metti forse più tempo ma fidati che è un investimento.

 

Ecco a dire il vero ho spiegato nel primo post il perchè non la faccio, comunque ho già provato un tantino di volte a fare l'installazione da riga di comando ma siccome quello è il PC del lavoro non è che posso perdere 12 ore tutti i giorni su ste cose; tuttavia ci ho provato perchè pensavo potesse essere più interessante, fatto sta che il primo colpo che di notte è saltata la corrente ho dovuto ricominciare tutto da capo e quando alla fine ho fatto un riavvio avevo sbagliato qualcosa e allora... credo proprio che a sto punto devo scegliere se passare a GENTOO un po' più in fretta o non passarci affatto; e siccome son qui per riuscirci ho optato per un sistema un pelino più rapido e adatto al tempo che ho.

Adesso il punto non è "quale tipo di installazione fare": il manuale ce l'ho, l'ho stampato, l'ho seguito e ho smazzuolato per bene la pazienza di qualche amico e quando mi serve cerco informazioni in giro partendo dai manuali. Fatto sta che il problema che ho in questo momento non mi pare sia citato nei manuali.

quan lot thoi trang shop do so sinh ban si ban buon quan ao cac loai do lot rbi quan lot nam goi cam xe day cho be vay lien cong so nu ban buon chup anh san pham

E allora spero tanto di risolverlo con l'aiuto di qualche anima pia oppure ripetendo la procedura una volta ancora, ma la configurazione della rete l'avevo già fatta e qui l'ho rifatta a manina ancora una volta e purtroppo mi pare proprio di essere incappato in un caso strano, poi in un modo o nell'altro ce la farò...

Detto questo... mi dispiace di non poter avere il tempo per l'installazione da riga di comando.Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsegalla

Rieccomi all'attacco: ho trovato una soluzione al mio problema, o almeno credo. Scrivo quello che ho fatto se mai dovesse servire a qualcun'altro in futuro.

Semplicemente ho rifatto l'installazione grafica con opzione networkless, ma ho configurato entrambe le schede eth0 ed eth1 in modo che prendano l'indirizzo dal DHCP. In questo modo il sistema se le è messe in ordine da solo e ho constatato che ora eth0 corrisponde effettivamente a eth0 anche lanciando il comando ifconfig -a

DETTO QUESTO...

La scheda collegata alla rete è stata identificata dal sistema come eth0 e quindi ora so con certezza quale è quella che mi può uscire.

Ora riesco a pingare la rete interna ma non internet (ma lì c'è di mezzo un firewall e qualcosa che mi devo sbrigare io).

quan lot nam cao cap do ngu nu do dung cho me truoc sau sinh vay lien cong so nu ban buon do lot nam sieu mong do boi nu goi cam thoi trang cho be ban si vay cong so nu chup hinh cho be

Ora non mi resta che rifare la configurazione manuale della rete per darle un IP statico, ma la procedura c'è nelle guide se non erro e quindi non dovrei avere altri problemi... anzi, dovrei averne si ma... altri però!!

 :Laughing: Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 2:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Very good  :Cool: 

Se hai risolto aggiungi un bel tag  [RISOLTO] al titolo della discussione (modifica il primo post del thread).

----------

## lsegalla

Sì dai... per pingare fuori ora ci riesco dopo aver cambiato a manina i files di configurazione (visto che è servito almeno averci provato prima a fare l'installazione manuale? ehehe...)

quan lot nam dep do ngu cao cap do dung cho me vay lien cong so quan ao ban buon do lot nam goi cam do boi tre em thoi trang cho be cao cap thoi trang cong so vay lien cong so chup hinh cho be

Ora ho altri problemini sparsi sulle schede di rete ma penso siano cose dove posso trovare risposta, grazie a tutti intanto.......

----------

